# A knowledge on sound systems?



## Nate Haggard

Hi everyone,
i have a 2002 pontiac bonenville. It has 13,100 miles on it, so its in basically perfect condition. I have looked everywhere i could think of (manual, online etc) and can not find what kind of radio the car comes with. 
I am thinking of updating it with a subwoffer, amps, new speakers and all. I was wondering if anyone had an opinion on different companies vs. others. Also i was wondering what kind of radio i currently have!? Thank you everyone!:smile:


----------



## Jason

You can usually find out information about the size of your speakers and such, try CrutchField

As for brands? They tend to change over time for some people. One year Rockford Fosgate may the company to go with, next year it may be another one.

That being said, I've had great luck with Infinity products.


----------



## yustr

Nate Haggard said:


> Hi everyone,
> i have a 2002 pontiac bonenville. It has 13,100 miles on it, so its in basically perfect condition. I have looked everywhere i could think of (manual, online etc) and can not find what kind of radio the car comes with.


Undoubtedly a crappy one.

As for a replacement - you'll need a "Head Unit" - There are any number of good units depending on what you want: AM/FM-CD, MP3 compatible, DVD, iPod plug in, XM/Sirius, pre-outs (to run an external amplifier), etc.

I've always liked Pioneer and Panasonic. But there are plenty of others.

I'd add the sub first. Most amps have speaker level inputs so you can just tap into the rear speaker wires to get the signal. You'll have to run power to it from the battery but you don't have to replace the radio right away. 

Not the optimum setup but you might find that it improves the sound enough .


----------



## RZA

The 2002 bonneville. What trim level is it? Its an 8 speaker monsoon sound system. If replacing the head unit, you will lose the ability to use the audio controls on the steering wheel. You will need a special harness to correct it and some very minor adjustments. The monsoon amp although very nice, has some issues with other brand speakers, but overall works well. I found that all you really need is a sub and a nice head unit.


----------



## stompiegsi

hey there 

well i have had a fair share of sony head units, with numerous problems, then i invested in a JVC DVD head unit,

in my 2003 corsa C 1.8 8v
i have currently installed

4x12" sony 1300watt subs, running of a starsound 1800watt monoblock amp, and running in channel withthat is a 1600watt mosfet amp, 
sony 5 and a quarter inch mids, and 8xsony tweeters.

i am extremely happy with my sony speakers
and super happy with my JVC dvd headunit

but if your able to afford rockford fosgate, go for it
also infinity are good units to, but im not a fan , but they do graft

let me know how things turn out with your choice 

and if you already installed, i would like to know what your opinion and what you selected thanks


----------

